# Rogers Aquarium channel



## ShrimpieLove

Hey everyone! 
I just noticed while flipping thru channels that there is an Aquarium channel on my Rogers box, as well as the fireplace channel and sunset channel. Its like a live view into a setup aquarium, very relaxing now its like I have an extra tank  Lol
On my setup in Toronto with Rogers cable its on channel 205 -check it out


----------



## carmenh

LOL Bell Expressvue has 2...one in English, one in French...but it's just a video and identical instrumental music...I don't understand...


----------



## rhstranger

LOL. Used it instead of the fireplace for our tv background filler during our family xmas party.


----------



## Riceburner

carmenh said:


> LOL Bell Expressvue has 2...one in English, one in French...but it's just a video and identical instrumental music...I don't understand...


The French want their own channel?


----------

